# Bristol and Avonmouth Tugs



## John Rogers

Not sure if this is the right forum or if the information is pertinent but I'm sure our moderators can find a place for this little bit of Tug history that I have compiled from information furnished to me by an old seafaring family of many years, even back to the 1900 hundreds.

List of Avonmouth Tugs.

C.J. Kings Owners. Steam Tugs.
Merrimac. 
Bristolian. 
West-Winch.
John Payne.
Sea Prince.

R& J H. REA. Avonmouth All Steam Tugs.
Rea Garth.
Cor Garth.
Dane Garth.
Plum Garth.
King Garth.
Nether Garth.
Isle Garth.

Commonwealth Towing Company.
Falcon.
Steelopolis.
Triton.
Mercia. (Struck a mine and sank)
Wolfhound.

Fairplay Towing Company.
Fairplay One.
Fairplay Two.
Fairplay Three.
Fairplay Four.
Roberts Tugs.
Eastleigh.
Storncock.

Bristol Docks Tugs.

John King. M/T
Volunteer. M/T
King. S/T
T.I.D 65. S/T

Information furnished by Mr. Doug Havens of Sea Mills, Bristol.England.


----------



## K urgess

Moved it into the Tugs Forum for you, John.
Cheers
Kris


----------

